# natural v medicated fet any advice pleeeeeaaase



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi everyone was wondering if anyone could help me!!!?? have just started a medicated cycle for fet having had 3 negative natural fets was just wondering how the sucess rates differ between the two am d/r at the moment and if the   arrives on time ill be having scan and bloods done next tuesday and begin 3 estriadol tablets a day for 13 days and then 2 pessaries a day this is all very new to me so any advice would be great thanks  michelle xxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Michelle,

Sorry i can't really help you as this is my first FET. I'm having a medicated cycle but that is because I wanted it that way as my period isn't always exactly on time. I don't think there is an awful lot of difference just that the clinic can control everything abit better.

Wishing you lots of luck.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks for your reply hun i hope everything goes well for you! my period is always late when i want it to be on time best of luck with it all hun xxxx


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

Chelle

Did you find out whether there is a difference between a natural and a medicated FET? I too will be doing FET in the  new year and would like to know if there are any differences. I have 3 blasts frozen which they thaw in one go. In order for the success rate to be increased I would think that a medicated FET would be better than a natural.

Can you shed any light? How have you got on?

Tuppence xx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi michelle just started med FET dont know what the sucess rates are between natural and med but as angelwings said the clinic has a good eye on everything.I am on progdy(estriadol)6 a day and start pessaries on the 18Nov.Implant day is 20 have 8   so are having 2 put back in.Had a   with a IVF cycle in sept but mc at 4 weeks The good thing about a med cycle is they can get your linning exactly where they want it with the right amount of drugs  My frosties are 2 day old so when they go back in they will be 4 day old.Hope this helps a little.Im still learning my way round med FET as well  shaz


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Michelle,

I have just got back from my review meeting with my consultant after my failed medicated FET,  I was asking his this exact same thing as I was thinking of having a natural one next time..... opposite to you!

He said that there natural FET results were a third lower than there medicated ones.  But if thats what I wanted I could go for it.

Now Im in a really quandry,  I was adamant that I wanted natural next time but after he said a medicated FET as only 2/3 as successful as a fresh and that a natural was a 1/3 lower than a medicated I just wonder if its worth it.

Lots of thinking to be done

Good luck

Katie


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Just wanted to add that I think stats vary as Liverpool say unmedicated is more successful than medicated. I have had medicated and am now fed up of being on drugs so going for unmedicated this time. To me it seems more natural and its much quicker with no side-effects.
Sorry to confuse you all.
Susy


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi Lady's thought id just give you my thoughts on this iv had 5 med fet and 1 nat fet (apart from overlation injection) but am just starting my final fet and this time doc going to keep scanning me and i have to do the pee stick(for overlation) cos he thinks that i could be ovulating at a different time and this way he will get my very best chance i did nat fet by accident really he was watching my cycle and couldn't understand why my lining wasn't going when infact it was growing(mix up on days of cycle) he thought he was scanning me at day 2 when the nurse had got it wrong and i was on day 4/5 and my lining was the best ever even i could see how nice it was hope this helps


----------

